

Omniref (YC W15) Adds JavaScript to Its Code Annotation Platform - katm
http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/27/omniref-adds-javascript-to-its-code-annotation-platform/

======
_RPM
Does anyone know if this annotates actual JavaScript implementation (V8,
SpiderMonkey) like it does for Ruby?

~~~
timr
We don't pull in the C code yet, but that's coming soon. We actually have the
ability to do that (we do it for Ruby, clearly), but we need to do some more
work to make it happen for Javascript.

~~~
_RPM
Awesome. looking forward to it.

